
The Progress of Node.js a Year Post Merge and Where the Technology Is Going - alexellisuk
https://medium.com/@nodejs/the-progress-of-node-js-a-year-post-node-js-and-io-js-merge-and-where-the-technology-is-going-f168ce9ec8ee#.24tjdce0e
======
htor
I'm definitely looking forward to ES6 modules in node.

~~~
drinchev
I doubt that this will happen anytime soon. I didn't see anything mentioned
about that in the link above and also the status of this seems still as
DRAFT[1].

1: [https://github.com/nodejs/node-
eps/blob/master/002-es6-modul...](https://github.com/nodejs/node-
eps/blob/master/002-es6-modules.md)

~~~
franciscop
I think that is what they mean by "It will also support 98% of ES6 language
features — up from 56 percent in Node.js v5.", that 2% should include modules.
In the next paragraph:

> The Node.js Core team continues to improve ES6/7 support — not an easy task.
> Key features of support to be added in future releases include: Promises
> [...], async await and supporting additional ES6 modules.

